# Looking for Fursuiters for a Webshow!



## ElectraTheFox (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey there!, I don't have a fursuit so I cannot fill this role. 
The webshow that I am a part of is called Kermit and Friends, and the hostess Elisa Jordana loves Furries! She has entrusted me the executive producer, and booking manager, to find her some furries for her show. 
We request our first furry appearance to be on this Thursday night's show, but anytime else would be great. We are also looking for regulars to come in and share their unique fursona with us!
The show airs every Monday and Thursday night at 7pm eastern on Spreecast.com or KermitandFriends.com. 
For more information you can contact me or Elisa on twitter @Laurieboulton98 and @ElisaJordana . 
Or you can contact me on my inbox or via email at kafbooking16@gmail.com
PLEASE! Please come join us!!!


----------

